# Tomorrow's ASX 200 price?



## KaneX (14 November 2007)

Is there any way I can determine the direction of the asx/200 index before trading starts for the day based on the futures contracts. I cant seem to locate it on the asx/sfe website.


----------



## buggalug (14 November 2007)

*Re: Tomorrows asx200 price*

The SPI 200 will give you some sort of indication
http://www.sfe.com.au/content/prices/rtp15SFAP.html


----------



## KaneX (14 November 2007)

*Re: Tomorrows asx200 price*

Thanks buggalug.

Ive seen this and but it doesnt quite give me what Im looking for. I want an idea exactly how much movement there's gonna be on opening the next day, be it up 34 or down 58 (the 'Today' show shows it each morning but i cant always catch it). I might be asking too much here but if anyone can help i'd appreciate it.


----------



## dj_420 (14 November 2007)

*Re: Tomorrows asx200 price*



KaneX said:


> Thanks buggalug.
> 
> Ive seen this and but it doesnt quite give me what Im looking for. I want an idea exactly how much movement there's gonna be on opening the next day, be it up 34 or down 58 (the 'Today' show shows it each morning but i cant always catch it). I might be asking too much here but if anyone can help i'd appreciate it.




You can always open an account with CMC markets or IG, doesn't cost anything if you just want indices and futures prices. I have CMC and you get worldwide indices and futures prices for free, the only cost is if you want the prices for individual companies ie BHP etc as the ASX charges for live data feeds there.

Apart from that I dont know where you can get free live data for futures from.


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 November 2007)

*Re: Tomorrows asx200 price*



KaneX said:


> Is there any way I can determine the direction of the asx/200 index before trading starts for the day based on the futures contracts. I cant seem to locate it on the asx/sfe website.




The overnight session of the SPI closes at 7 am. This will give you an "indication" as to the direction but that’s all. Just because it closes at a certain level doesn’t really mean much. A lot happens before the ASX is fully open.
The SPI day session opens @ 9:50 am 10 minutes before the market and really 18 minutes before the market is open in full because of the stagged open. By that time the SPI has traded about 2000 contracts and could of had a huge range, it’s not unusual to move 40 points in that time. As we get closer to the full open you will find the SPI and ASX200 are about the same but there is no way of knowing what level the Futures traders are going to settle on for the open.

Maybe you want to look at the 9:50 to 10:00 action on the SPI but in any case it’s all pretty volatile. Certainly not Exacting



dj_420 said:


> You can always open an account with CMC markets or IG, doesn't cost anything if you just want indices and futures prices. I have CMC and you get worldwide indices and futures prices for free, the only cost is if you want the prices for individual companies ie BHP etc as the ASX charges for live data feeds there.
> 
> Apart from that I dont know where you can get free live data for futures from.




CMC does not give you the actual price of the SPI or ASX200. They base their Aussie200 contract on SPI but have it set at a different price. God only knows what that is. But it’s never the correct one, the points moved is the same as the SPI but not the actual level.


----------



## Gundini (16 November 2007)

*Re: Tomorrow's ASX200 price?*



KaneX said:


> Is there any way I can determine the direction of the asx/200 index before trading starts for the day based on the futures contracts. I cant seem to locate it on the asx/sfe website.




You can try here, not sure how accurate it is, but you will have to open an account. Currently the SPI is as follows:

SFE SPI 200 6,516.00 -64.00  

www.andrewwest.com.au


----------



## macca (16 November 2007)

*Re: Tomorrow's ASX200 price?*

If you want a free account that tracks the SPI and other indices then open an account with City Index.

You don't need to fund it, just open it, all indices data is free after that.

They also have charts (same as IG I think, so only average).

They keep their bid/offer prices one point above and below the last sale on SPI. (equals a spread of 2)

Your other option is to open a game account with ASX/SFE, this is supposedly for a limited time, but I have had one for months and it still feeds.

HTH


----------

